# Canon BG-E13 Flimsy Tripod Mount



## chasinglight (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,

I know many say that the most stable way to mount your camera to a tripod is without the battery grip (though many will debate otherwise, but that is not the point of this post). I recently noticed that when I mount my Canon 6D + (authentic) Canon BG-E13 to a tripod (via arca swiss plate or RRS L bracket) there is significant flex in the BG-E13 tripod mount. In fact I can see the bottom of the battery grip flexing/torquing when light force is applied to the camera while the ball head is tightened. When the 7D was my main camera I always mounted my 7D + BG-E7 either directly to a tripod via an arca swiss plate or a RRS L Bracket and never really experienced any appreciable flex. So I guess my question is, out of curiosity, is anyone else noticing that the BG-E13 is pretty flimsy when mounted to a tripod? I don't have any issue with the quality for handheld use (though I do like the ergonomics of the BG-E7 better). Despite the ill effects to my workflow I am thinking that I will now remove my BG-E13 when using a tripod....and also exchange my RRS 6D w/grip L bracket for the plain 6D L bracket.

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2014)

I've always had issues using the grip on a tripod, and removed it to stop the deflection. I haven't bothered with a grip for my last 3 or 4 bodies, but my 1 series bodies were fine.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 10, 2014)

You are not alone! I use tripods quite a bit and this is precisely what put me off Battery Grips. The only one that I have tried that I was happy with was the PB-E2 (for my EOS 3) - they don't make then like that anymore!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 11, 2014)

If it's any comfort a 5D2 on a grip on a tripod is pretty wobbly also.

Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
If it's any consolation, I have a genuine BG-E2N and a non genuine BG-E7. I can add that there doesn't seem to be much variation between the two, they are both flimsy. They could be made more rigid if they only supported 2 batteries rather than the (rather useless) AA battery cartridge. Without that a web could be fitted between the two batteries to reduce the unsupported length of the base! Anyone ever use the AA battery cartridge?

Cheers Graham.


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 12, 2014)

ya, I suppose it could be that I just upgraded my support gear so I am more aware of the amount of flex when mounted to the tripod. But at the same time I don't remember any apparent flex in the 7D battery grip. Either way I just got a plain L plate for the 6D; this easily cut the amount of wiggle/flex on half. Now whether or not this flex can affect picture sharpness is a whole other issue. My guess is under ideal conditions it has no effect, but in the wind I'll take any advantage I can get.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 12, 2014)

Flex on using a tripod, increased chance of vibration (FoCal recommends removing the grip during AFMA), and risk of the tripod mount popping out when using a Blackrapid strap are three main reasons why I never considered a battery grip.
Also, using L brackets with grips reduces the flexibility of taking them on and off. You can also add weight as a factor, especially using f/2.8 zooms and a full-size Speedlite on top.

Recently, I bought a 5DII with grip (just because it came with it) and tried the combo for a few days. I realized it was more awkward for me to use the grip in the portrait orientation- the grip causes my hand to be farther from the center of gravity, and higher than the plane of the lens. I found it was more comfortable to use the regular grip over the lens. The grip found a different home, and I suppose I shall never be contemplating a gripped body.
[Sidebar: this discomfort was far less with a 1D or 1Ds body I tried briefly last week]



Valvebounce said:


> They could be made more rigid if they only supported 2 batteries rather than the (rather useless) AA battery cartridge. Without that a web could be fitted between the two batteries to reduce the unsupported length of the base! Anyone ever use the AA battery cartridge?



Both the battery grips for 6D and 5D III have longitudinal battery trays for the LP-E6s, instead of vacant space. So the BG-E13 should have been less wobbly in theory.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi sagittariansrock. 
I guess that solves the problem of a long unsupported length, I still think that a web between the batteries joining the bottom to the top would be better, on my BG-E7 it would be possible to place it within the diameter of the fixing, this would mean a direct link between both tripod mounts, has to be better than an unsupported flat, by how much I don't know, obviously more on a side loader than an end loader! 
I would gladly sacrifice the ability to use AA batteries for a battery grip rigid enough to not have to remove it to use the body on a tripod. 
Seriously, has anyone ever used the AA battery grip? Beyond trying it out when it was new! 

Cheers Graham. 



sagittariansrock said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > They could be made more rigid if they only supported 2 batteries rather than the (rather useless) AA battery cartridge. Without that a web could be fitted between the two batteries to reduce the unsupported length of the base! Anyone ever use the AA battery cartridge?
> ...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi sagittariansrock.
> I guess that solves the problem of a long unsupported length, I still think that a web between the batteries joining the bottom to the top would be better, on my BG-E7 it would be possible to place it within the diameter of the fixing, this would mean a direct link between both tripod mounts, has to be better than an unsupported flat, by how much I don't know, obviously more on a side loader than an end loader!
> I would gladly sacrifice the ability to use AA batteries for a battery grip rigid enough to not have to remove it to use the body on a tripod.
> Seriously, has anyone ever used the AA battery grip? Beyond trying it out when it was new!
> ...



I see what you mean. Sort of a pillar between the upper and lower surface will increase the rigidity significantly, especially if it was connecting the tripod mounts.
Regarding the battery tray, I had forgotten to include it with my battery grip sale, and the buyer is yet to find time to meet me and collect it after 3 weeks. That tells you how badly he needs it (he knows I will hold it for him even if it's 6 months past)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Both the battery grips for 6D and 5D III have longitudinal battery trays for the LP-E6s, instead of vacant space. So the BG-E13 should have been less wobbly in theory.
> ...



Is it the grip itself that is distorting/wobbling? I always thought it was the connection between grip and body. If you hold the body and grip in your two hands, you can move them and see the grip 'wiggle' on the body. I prefer the ergonomics of a grip, and was annoyed by the need to remove it for maximum stability on a tripod, that was one of many reasons I moved to a 1-series body.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



Both are potential weak points. There is significant gap between the 5DII and the BG-E6, although I hear that has been remedied with the 5DIII grip. 
As I said, the weird torque I experienced with the grip due to my hand being slightly further away from the lens and more importantly, above the lens- wasn't there with the 1D bodies. So maybe the grips don't exactly replicate the ergonomy that the pro bodies offer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> So maybe the grips don't exactly replicate the ergonomy that the pro bodies offer.



No, they certainly don't. The 1D X is lighter than a gripped 5DIII, for example, and I find my 1D X more comfortable to hold than the gripped 7D and 5DII it replaced.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 12, 2014)

This is why I vastly prefer a lens with a tripod collar. I wish Sigma would have put a tripod collar on the 50 A given that it's basically the same size as my 150mm macro lens.
And another reason I really hope the 7DII has an integrated battery grip.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Neuro. 
I found it was the grip itself, the fit between the grips and bodies seem excellent, I would doubt that there is much scope for movement at the interface, it all seems to be flex in the plastic grip base. 

Cheers Graham.



neuroanatomist said:


> Is it the grip itself that is distorting/wobbling? I always thought it was the connection between grip and body. If you hold the body and grip in your two hands, you can move them and see the grip 'wiggle' on the body. I prefer the ergonomics of a grip, and was annoyed by the need to remove it for maximum stability on a tripod, that was one of many reasons I moved to a 1-series body.


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 12, 2014)

I found the same thing. The joint between the camera body and the grip is as strong as the camera body directly to the tripod. The problem seems to be the tripod mount of the grip itself. If the camera amd grip is mounted to the rrs L bracket I can easily flex the camera back and forth such that the only thing stopping the camera from flexing more is the camera strap loop hitting the indent in the rrs L bracket.




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Neuro.
> I found it was the grip itself, the fit between the grips and bodies seem excellent, I would doubt that there is much scope for movement at the interface, it all seems to be flex in the plastic grip base.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 13, 2014)

chasinglight said:


> I found the same thing. The joint between the camera body and the grip is as strong as the camera body directly to the tripod. The problem seems to be the tripod mount of the grip itself. If the camera amd grip is mounted to the rrs L bracket I can easily flex the camera back and forth such that the only thing stopping the camera from flexing more is the camera strap loop hitting the indent in the rrs L bracket.



Wow. Flexible polymers on the base of the grip instead of Mg- alloy! I doubt any concern about Wifi signal transmission was behind that...


----------

